# Audi TT 2012 audio options



## sdaspland

Hi,

i recently bought an Audi TT tdi Quattro black edition and I love it.

i realise I am probably asking a question that has already been asked.

my car is fitted with a symphony stereo which I can connect my phone to just fine, however I have always played music directly of a USB stick and would still like to do so. I notice there is a strange connector in the glove compartment and was wondering if I could get a USB connector that I could plug into that and control through the stereo. I don't ideally want to replace the stereo or have to fit my parrot mki9200.

any advice that can be given will be appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## ReTTro fit

Firstly you can't connect your phone to the symphony stereo

If you've paired your phone, your paired to the audi Bluetooth phone prep, that is for calls only not music

As for USB, we need to know exactly what you have in the glovebox 
Is it OEM 
Does it have the iPod / iPhone 4 32 pin plug on it ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdaspland

Thank you for the quick reply, I am unsure what the connection is, sorry, the site won't let me upload picture, it says it's too big?
I think it looks like the old iPod connection


----------



## ReTTro fit

Basic iPod dock









Audi AMI









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdaspland

It looks like the first picture 
Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Then the answer is no mate

Have you thought about buying a cheap second hand iPod ?
Plug it in and leave it in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdaspland

I have an old iPod, if I used that would I have control through the actual stereo?
Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate, the mfsw too

It's basically a cd emulator

You won't get track listings etc, just cd1 track 2 etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdaspland

Thank you for all your help


----------



## ReTTro fit

Pleasure mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdaspland

I am amazed that Audi can make such a lovely car and leave these features out, talk about frustrating


----------



## ReTTro fit

You have to remember mate that no matter what's on the number plate, it's a 10 year old car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

